Ask HN: Best resources for building a fault-tolerant, highly available system? - philippnagel
======
goralph
A good introductory overview: Jonas Boner on Resilience
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjPVJ7ZKLnY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjPVJ7ZKLnY)

------
brudgers
That was the motivating case for Erlang. However, most problem domains don't
require the same levels of availability and fault tolerance as telephone
switching.

~~~
lastofus
All the same, studying the design decisions that went into Erlang/OTP/Beam is
a great place to start.

One of the hardest things to deal with is learning how to deal with all the
different permutations of failure cases that can happen with hardware, the
network, software bugs, etc. Erlang was designed from the ground up with all
of this in mind.

